# Current situation in Costa Rica



## AutumnWolf (Sep 13, 2018)

Since Monday syndicates and public workers have been involved in a week long strike against the 1.'combo fiscal'

1. A set of new taxes/changes to current taxes and the removal of certain benefits to public workers

Since tuesday, a few individuals not related to the on-going strike have been taking advantage of the situation to cause chaos by comitting violent acts, specially in the province of Limón where some have even set things on fire (like trucks), stolen items such as TVs from stores, set blockades (such as burning burning tires in the road to prevent people from passing/arriving to their destinations) and other things

Authorities are working to maintain public order

This events usually take place at night and the strike _may_ continue next week










If you want to know what the "combo fiscal" is in more detail check this out:

https://apse.cr/2018/04/no-al-combo-fiscal/

And thanks to @Chary for helping me write this down​


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

Be safe!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

Didn't know this was happening.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Been absolutely nothing on the news here about this. Hope you remain safe @Sinon


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 13, 2018)

This doesn’t seem to be getting any media coverage  As the others have said keep safe


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Sep 13, 2018)

Do not get out from home!


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 13, 2018)

Update: independance day (September 15th in Costa Rica) activities have been cancelled in the province of Limón due to the insecurity in the area/zone


----------

